# Lelit Mara PL62 - Steam Scream



## FreddieS (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi all,

The last couple of days I have had access to a Lelit Mara PL62 to practice making coffee. A major issue is my technique in steaming / texturing milk and as the title says, I am getting a horrendous scream. My goal is to produce a silky flat white's and potentially pour latte art (for what it is worth - I could consistently pour quality hearts steaming on a Victoria Arduino).

Research through google and youtube is telling me that I am not introducing enough air into the milk. With the smallest adjustments to lower the pitcher, I go from the scream to bubble city. It really has a tiny margin for that sweet spot to get a good hsssss. I am practicing with a pitcher of water to give me more visibility on my technique however same scream issue.

Any advice from the community would be appreciated.

A couple of observations;



The steam power is much stronger than the VA


First time using a knob vs lever to steam


Steam wand has two holes - I actually don't remember what the VA had


You should never blame your tools but could it be the machine.....(blasphemy)

Thanks all


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Firstly , get a feel for where the knob begins to release steam, often a 1/4. turn or more from fully closed. Steam into an empty jug and close the knob slowly to find the position where the steam stops, it is not necessary to 'lock' the knob off,

You should introduce the air in the first few seconds 3 -8 ? after this the milk is warming.

You need a very steady hand to transition the jug lower as you introduce the air, ANY sudden movement will swing between RIP and BUBBLE

You do not need the knob fully open to steam the milk (particularly small amounts). Use both hands to steady the jug.


----------



## FreddieS (Jul 28, 2020)

Figuring out when the steam turns on and the two hands for steadiness is super advice. I am getting quite close.

Would a single hole steam knob help for a beginner?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

FreddieS said:


> Figuring out when the steam turns on and the two hands for steadiness is super advice. I am getting quite close.
> 
> Would a single hole steam knob help for a beginner?


 Stick with the two hole.

the problem with two holes is that you need to know where the holes are! That was the best advice given to me.

This is what works for me:

- check where the holes point to. 
- make sure they point at 12 and 6 o clock. 12 o clock being pointing towards the spout of your jug.
- keep the steam tip towards the rear of the jug, so one of the jets blasts against the back wall.

Good luck!


----------



## FreddieS (Jul 28, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Stick with the two hole.
> the problem with two holes is that you need to know where the holes are! That was the best advice given to me.
> This is what works for me:
> - check where the holes point to.
> ...


Mate that was good advice. Knowing where the steam holes are, really helped with my control over the milk. The milk seams to behave and spin right from opening up the steam.

Compared to the frothy mess before this was a good step for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

